# Nice story of a guy new to farming



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Though not everyone has money to buy 1000 acre farm like this guy. Still nice story. Starting small farming, but has room to get bigger.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/former-nfl-player-farms-for-good/


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Saw that on the CBS news. Definitely worth the time to watch.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

After watching that video clip, I had tears in my eyes.

Gary


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> After watching that video clip, I had tears in my eyes.
> 
> Gary


Here Gary here's a little more to watch about this guy to wash your eyes with. 



.

I guess he had a $35 mil contract with $20 million guaranteed and was released in 2012. So I'm assuming he got a lot of that $20 million. But it appears he isn't just spending money. He has an old Ford tractor when he probably could have gone to a dealer and bought the newest biggest equipment there.

Gotta respect this guy a lot. Plus he probably has his health also from quitting the NFL early.


----------

